# War & Peace: The complete miniseries - Available on DVD and Blu-ray May 10th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “One of the most ambitious TV projects since ‘Game of Thrones.’”
> – New York Post
> 
> "Gorgeous and gripping, the latest adaptation of Tolstoy's classic tale
> ...


----------

